# ¿Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?: dativo/acusativo



## Pitt

Hola:

Me gustaría saber si esta frase es correcta:
_Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_

Que yo sepa el verbo_ llamar_ con este significado es transitivo y el complemento directo tiene la preposición_ a_. Por eso creo que es correcto:
_Cómo se llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?
_
Un saludo


----------



## Erreconerre

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si esta frase es correcta:
> _Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_
> 
> Que yo sepa el verbo_ llamar_ con este significado es transitivo y el complemento directo tiene la preposición_ a_. Por eso creo que es correcto:
> _Cómo se llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?
> _
> Un saludo



Si la pregunta es ¿qué nombre tiene?, yo nunca diría *al* movimiento, sino *el* movimiento. 
¿Cómo se llama tu perro?, pero no ¿cómo se llama a tu perro?
¿Cómo se llama aquella señora?, pero no ¿cómo se llama a aquella señora?


----------



## S.V.

Siendo que es posible _al movimiento lo llaman _con el mismo sentido, es posible también _al movimiento se lo llama_; por más raro que les pueda parecer a bastantes personas, incluído yo. Por lo que el hecho de que se use el dativo en la oración reside en la ambivalencia misma del verbo _llamar_, junto con el uso extendido del pronombre _le_(_s_) junto a _se,_ independientemente de su función.

Si se toma en cuenta que es correcto _llaman_ _al movimiento_, se podría tomar su frase como correcta también.

_¿Cómo llaman al movimiento de la tierra sobre sí misma?
__¿Cómo se llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre sí misma?

_Quizá lo ambivalente del verbo también involucra a la duplicación del pronombre...


----------



## dexterciyo

Concuerdo con lo que comenta S.V.; tanto cabe decir «se lo llama» como «se le llama».

Se ha hablado más de una vez ya en el foro sobre este tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1823008

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1601079


----------



## Ludaico

Aunque soy de ciencias, me parece recordar que hay algo _a lo que se lo_ llama loísmo. ¿O no? Ya no sé, estoy hecho un lío.


----------



## S.V.

_Llamar_ (= _denominar_) es un verbo que es usado tanto como transitivo cuanto como intransitivo. Así, podrá encontrarse con una frase como _Al hombre le llaman el animal civilizado_, incluso en zonas no leístas.

Ahora, si toma en cuenta que, aparte de esto, en gran parte del mundo hispánico lo normal es usar siempre _le_(_s_) después de _se_ (DPD:_ Leísmo_, 4f) en una oración impersonal, indiferentemente de su función, podrá ver por qué le es tan anómala una oración como "_Se lo llamó_"; hasta el punto de poder llamarle loísmo.


----------



## Ludaico

S.V. said:


> _Llamar_ (= _denominar_) es un verbo que es usado tanto como transitivo cuanto como intransitivo. Así, podrá encontrarse con una frase como _Al hombre le llaman el animal civilizado_, incluso en zonas no leístas.
> 
> Ahora, si toma en cuenta que, aparte de esto, en gran parte del mundo hispánico lo normal es usar siempre _le_(_s_) después de _se_ (DPD:_ Leísmo_, 4f) en una oración impersonal, indiferentemente de su función, podrá ver por qué le es tan anómala una oración como "_Se lo llamó_"; hasta el punto de poder llamar*le* loísmo.


Creía que a la oracióne se *la* llamaba.


----------



## S.V.

En el artículo del DPD ponen este ejemplo, heh:

_«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus Cocina [Chile 1989])

Puede leerlo aquí.


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que ese es un ejemplo "_ejemplar_", de lo que no se debe hacer.


----------



## S.V.

Le podría citar bastantes ejemplos ya sea del Quijote o de sus contemporáneos, o incluso del mío Cid, si no fuera fútil la empresa, pues estarían plagados de leísmo de cualquier forma.

Indiferentemente, ambos usos son correctos según la norma actual.


----------



## Aviador

Yo lo veo de la siguiente forma.

El verbo _llamar_, con el sentido de dar un apelativo, puede ser transitivo o pronominal.
En su forma transitiva, el que recibe el apelativo es *complemento directo* introducido por la preposición a y el apelativo dado a él es un complemento predicativo: _Yo llamo a José Pepe_. Esto se comprueba pasando la oración a pasiva: _José es llamado Pepe por mí_. Por supuesto, su complemento directo pronominalizado debe ser de acusativo (lo, la, los , las): _Yo lo llamo Pepe_.
Con el uso pronominal, el que recibe el apelativo es el sujeto de la oración y el apelativo es un complemento predicativo: _Yo me llamo Pepe_.

Dicho esto, sobre la oración de la consulta de Pitt, creo lo siguiente:

_*¿Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?*_

Primero, el pronombre átono de la duplicación debería ser de *acusativo*: _¿Cómo se *lo* llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_ como corresponde a un complemento directo. 
Segundo, la duplicación del complemento directo en un caso como este no es normal, excepto en el registro informal del castellano rioplatense, por lo que yo no haría la duplicación: _¿Cómo se llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_ 
Tercero, mejor que la construcción impersonal en este caso, me parece mejor el uso pronominal del verbo _llamar_: _¿Cómo se llama el movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_ Ésta es la forma que recomiendo. 



Pitt said:


> […] Que yo sepa el verbo_ llamar_ con este significado es transitivo y el complemento directo tiene la preposición_ a_. Por eso creo que es correcto:
> _Cómo se llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_ […]


Como ves, Pitt, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.


dexterciyo said:


> […] tanto cabe decir «se lo llama» como «se le llama». […]


Yo no estoy de acuerdo. El pronombre del complemento directo debe ser sólo de acusativo: _se lo llama_. Es verdad, existe el leísmo de persona masculina singular tolerado por la academia, pero yo no concuerdo con eso. Allá aquellos que lo usan y lo admiten, yo no lo uso ni lo considero correcto.


S.V. said:


> En el artículo del DPD ponen este ejemplo, heh:
> 
> _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus Cocina [Chile 1989])
> 
> Puede leerlo aquí.


Como chileno, no podía creer lo que leía la primera vez que vi este ejemplo en el DPD. No lo entiendo de otra forma que no sea como la obra de un mal escritor que trata de usar una construcción anómala para quedar bien con sus lectores usando lo que considera una forma "culta" y "elegante".


----------



## dexterciyo

Puedes estar de acuerdo o no, Aviador. Lo que dice la RAE, que es a lo que me remito, es que ambos usos con pronombre de dativo o de acusativo son posibles.

Un saludo.


----------



## S.V.

De todo el artículo sobre leísmo en el DPD, creo que solo citaré la siguiente frase:

[Sobre cómo cierta forma de leísmo es evitada] _«uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur»

_Quizá a usted le parece lo suficientemente normal algo como _«__Se lo llama__»_, a sus oídos _suena bien_; pero debe entender que es el caso opuesto con una gran parte del resto del mundo hispánico. Más que condenar un uso tan extendido como este y, por qué no, el resto del leísmo en general, creo que la RAE hace bien al dejar a un lado el poco poder prescriptivo que le queda, y aceptar más su función descriptiva del idioma. 

Cuando una gran parte de la población habla de cierta manera, y tal forma de hablar data desde los mismos orígenes del idioma, no tiene mucho sentido tratar de censurarlo. Quizá debería aceptar que el leísmo es más que un vicio cualquiera, aunque eso esté algo fuera de este tema. No se puede llamar leísmo a algo que está presente en zonas no leístas, al uso de un verbo que ha vacilado entre el uso del dativo y el acusativo desde hace siglos, como la entrada del DPD afirma.


----------



## Pitt

Aviador said:


> Yo lo veo de la siguiente forma.
> 
> El verbo _llamar_, con el sentido de dar un apelativo, puede ser transitivo o pronominal.
> En su forma transitiva, el que recibe el apelativo es *complemento directo* introducido por la preposición a y el apelativo dado a él es un complemento predicativo: _Yo llamo a José Pepe_. Esto se comprueba pasando la oración a pasiva: _José es llamado Pepe por mí_. Por supuesto, su complemento directo pronominalizado debe ser de acusativo (lo, la, los , las): _Yo lo llamo Pepe_.
> Con el uso pronominal, el que recibe el apelativo es el sujeto de la oración y el apelativo es un complemento predicativo: _Yo me llamo Pepe_.
> 
> Dicho esto, sobre la oración de la consulta de Pitt, creo lo siguiente:
> 
> _*¿Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?*_
> 
> Primero, el pronombre átono de la duplicación debería ser de *acusativo*: _¿Cómo se *lo* llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_ como corresponde a un complemento directo.
> Segundo, la duplicación del complemento directo en un caso como este no es normal, excepto en el registro informal del castellano rioplatense, por lo que yo no haría la duplicación: _¿Cómo se llama al movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_
> Tercero, mejor que la construcción impersonal en este caso, me parece mejor el uso pronominal del verbo _llamar_: _¿Cómo se llama el movimiento de la tierra sobre si misma?_ Ésta es la forma que recomiendo.
> 
> Como ves, Pitt, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.



Hola Aviador:

Lo has explicado muy bien. ¡Muchas gracias también a los demás!


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

Todavía tengo una duda. En internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos con *¿Cómo se le llama al / a la ...?*
En mi opinión* le *no es un complemento directo, es una duplicación del complemento indirecto. ¿Quizás en estos ejemplos se trate de un uso intranitivo de llamar?


----------



## dexterciyo

Parece que tienes una cierta fascinación por el verbo _llamar_, Pitt. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1840827&highlight=se+le+llama

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1185283&highlight=se+le+llama

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1179352&highlight=se+le+llama

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1068130&highlight=se+le+llama

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=369196&highlight=se+le+llama

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=177948&highlight=se+le+llama

No sé ya ni cuántas veces se ha tratado este tema; un _déjà vu_ tras otro.


----------



## Ludaico

Este verbo, el de *llamar *o *llamarse,* es algo "_jodío_". Recuerdo (he recordado por este foro) que de pequeño; o sea, hace casi cincuenta años, oí una especie de acertijo que entra a saco o de lleno en el tema que nos ocupa. Se trataba, más o menos, de lo siguiente: "Juan, jefe de la estación de ferrocarril "A" ve pasar a toda máquina un tren que se dirige hacia la estación "B", donde sabe que hay parado otro tren, con el cual va a chocar el que ve pasar. Juan ha de avisar al otro jefe de estación de este hecho. ¿Cómo le llama Juan al otro jefe?


----------



## autrex2811

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si esta frase es correcta:
> _*¿*Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la *Tierra* sobre *sí* misma?_
> 
> Que yo sepa el verbo_ llamar_ con este significado es transitivo y el complemento directo tiene la preposición_ a_. Por eso creo que es correcto:
> _*¿*Cómo se llama *el* movimiento de la *Tierra* sobre *sí* misma?
> _
> Un saludo



Ambas variantes son correctas, pero con estas modificaciones:

¿Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?
¿Cómo se llama el movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?


----------



## Ludaico

autrex2811 said:


> Ambas variantes son correctas, pero con estas modificaciones:
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llama al movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?
> ¿Cómo se llama el movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?


A mí me gusta más una tercera variante: "¿Cómo se llama *al* movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?


----------



## Pitt

_¿Cómo se llama *al *movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?_
¿Es *al movimiento de la Tierra* un complemento directo? Que yo sepa el verbo *llamar* usa la preposición* a *para el complemento directo de cosa. 

_¿Cómo se *le *llama* al *movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?_
¿Es* le / al movimiento de la Tierra *un complemento indirecto?


----------



## Ludaico

Pitt said:


> _¿Cómo se llama *al *movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?_
> ¿Es *al movimiento de la Tierra* un complemento directo? Que yo sepa el verbo *llamar* usa la preposición* a *para el complemento directo de cosa.
> 
> _¿Cómo se *le *llama* al *movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?_
> ¿Es* le / al movimiento de la Tierra *un complemento indirecto?


No entiendo lo que dices. Sólo he dicho que "*a mí me gusta más*".


----------



## Pitt

En resumen: Ambas construcciones son aceptables, pero se prefiere el uso transitivo:

Uso intransitivo:
_¿Cómo se* le *llama al movimiento de la Tierra?_ 

Uso transitivo:
_¿Cómo se llama al movimiento de la Tierra?_ 

Corrección:
Ambas construcciones son aceptables, pero la RAE recomienda el uso transitivo.


----------



## Peterdg

Pitt said:


> ... pero se prefiere el uso transitivo:


Hola Pitt,

¿De dónde sacas esa conclusión?

En México, por ejemplo, que es un país no leísta, se utiliza la construcción *in*transitiva. Mira por ejemplo aquí.


----------



## Pitt

Hola Peter,

me he expresado mal. Querría decir: La RAE recomienda el uso transitivo. 

El DPD dice:
*c)* Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_  [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía  con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar  en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s)_ o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s,_ vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_  a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa  el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a  un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt, fíjate en que se trata de una oración impersonal con _se.

DRAE, Leísmo, 4f)
_


> f) Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se (→ se, 2.1a) el _complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. _Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de_ le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:_ «A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988])_; «Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento»_(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]_); «Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes_ Ceremonias _[Méx. 1989]_); «En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis_ Ilona _[Col. 1988]_); «Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita _[Ven. 1990]_);_ sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta» (_VLlosa_ Tía _[Perú 1977]_); _aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom. 1980]_). _Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur:_ «Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos» _(Cortázar_ Reunión _[Arg. 1983]_); «¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco_ Santito _[Ur. 1990])_;«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir» _(Allende _Casa _[Chile 1982]_)._


----------



## Aviador

Pitt said:


> Uso intransitivo:
> _¿Cómo se* le *llama al movimiento de la Tierra?_
> 
> Uso transitivo:
> _¿Cómo se llama al movimiento de la Tierra?_


Sólo un detalle: para que ambos ejemplos fueran equivalentes, creo que el segundo debería ser _¿Cómo se *lo* llama al movimiento de la Tierra?_ Sin embargo, como ya expresé en alguna intervención anterior, las impersonales con _se_ con complemento directo de cosa no son normales en castellano. En su lugar, se prefieren las pasivas reflejas.


Pinairun said:


> Pitt, fíjate en que se trata de una oración impersonal con _se.
> 
> DRAE, Leísmo, 4f)
> _
> 
> 
> 
> f) Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se (→ se, 2.1a) el _complemento  directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas  de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función  desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. _Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de_ le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:_ «A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988])_; «Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento»_(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]_); «Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes_ Ceremonias _[Méx. 1989]_); «En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis_ Ilona _[Col. 1988]_); «Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita _[Ven. 1990]_);_ sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta» (_VLlosa_ Tía _[Perú 1977]_); _aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom. 1980]_). _Se  trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los  orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No  obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el  pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean  en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los  países del Cono Sur:_ «Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos» _(Cortázar_ Reunión _[Arg. 1983]_); «¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco_ Santito _[Ur. 1990])_;«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir» _(Allende _Casa _[Chile 1982]_)._
Click to expand...

De la cita que haces, Pina, me gustaría destacar lo siguiente: "_Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento  directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas  de dativo y no con las de acusativo, *como correspondería a la función  desempeñada*_ […] _No  obstante, muchos hablantes, *conscientes de que la función que cumple el  pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo*, emplean  en estos casos los *pronombres de acusativo*_".

Una  razón que los que consideran válido el uso de los pronombres de dativo  en este tipo de construcciones arguyen es que en ciertos casos se evita  la ambigüedad. No me convence. Prefiero la *coherencia* en el uso de los clíticos.
Ahora mismo hay un hilo activo en el foro _Gramática español-inglés_ en el que se discute sobre este asunto. En mi respuesta a uno de los participantes, respondo de la siguiente forma:


Aviador said:


> autrex2811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lavamos el coche los domingos.
> "No se lo lava los domingos" (podría interpretarse con un doble sentido;  algunas risillas burlonas a unos se les dibujaría en el rostro). […]
> 
> 
> 
> Este es un argumento que he oído antes muchas  veces para justificar el uso de los pronombres de dativo en estas  construcciones impersonales con _se_ y las pasivas reflejas. Me  parece, sin embargo, un argumento muy débil que hace agua por todas  partes. Se puede encontrar doble sentido, autrex2811, en casi todo si  queremos. Déjame darte un ejemplo usando tu misma tesis.
> Seguramente tú, si quisieras halagar a María diciéndole que se ve muy bonita hoy, le dirías: _María, se le ve muy bonita hoy_. Yo no culparía a María si, indignada, te diera una bofetada.
Click to expand...

La misma RAE, en la cita de Pinairun hace del DPD, me deja el balón botando solito en el área para que yo patee a portería: "_«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita _[Ven. 1990]_)_" ¿Qué es lo que al rey se le veía poco? Seguramente, nuestro amigo mexicano no tendría problemas en usar sus habilidades para el "albur" con esa frase.


----------



## S.V.

Estoy de acuerdo con usted en eso. La mayor razón para haber aceptado y aceptar el leísmo es que este ha sido usado y es usado por una gran parte de la población. 

Yo personalmente encuentro que su uso moderado es algo que diversifica el idioma, y sí tiene cierta utilidad, si bien no necesidad; como para un no nativo, por ejemplo. Aunque aún recuerdo lo frustrado que me sentí la primera vez que encontré un claro laísmo en una traducción española, me alegra que no se haya degenerado en eso aquí en México.


----------



## autrex2811

Ludaico said:


> A mí me gusta más una tercera variante: "¿Cómo se llama *al* movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?



También ésta que usted / tú propone(s) me es aceptable, pues ahora que la analizo, bien que se puede omitir el pronombre de dativo "le" y nada pasa:
¿Cómo se (le) llama al movimiento de la Tierra sobre sí misma?
Un gusto.

La misma RAE, en la cita de Pinairun hace del DPD, me deja el balón botando solito en el área para que yo patee a portería: "_«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita _[Ven. 1990]_)_" ¿Qué es lo que al rey se le veía poco? Seguramente, nuestro amigo mexicano no tendría problemas en usar sus habilidades para el "albur" con esa frase.[/QUOTE]

Esto ya quedó aclarado: Ni yo he de usar "Se lo veía muy bien al Rey" ni usted dirá "Se le veía muy bien al Rey". Aquí las reglas gramaticales no servirían de mucho; que si debe de ser "se lo" en lugar de "se le", pues a mí no me convence y como jamás me convencerá, mejor continuemos con nuestros hábitos lingüísticos. Son variantes lingüísticas y ni la una es mejor que la otra; así de sencillo.
Buen día.


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión la secuencia* le - verbo - al* es un complemento indirecto.

_*Le* compré un regalo* al *niño. 
¿Cómo se *le* llama *al *movimiento de la Tierra?_

Por eso creo que en esta frase el verbo* llamar* es intransitivo:* le *es un complemento indirecto (no es un leísmo).


----------



## autrex2811

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión la secuencia* le - verbo - al* es un complemento indirecto.
> 
> _*Le* compré un regalo* al *niño.
> ¿Cómo se *le* llama *al *movimiento de la Tierra?_
> 
> Por eso creo que en esta frase el verbo* llamar* es intransitivo:* le *es un complemento indirecto (no es un leísmo).



Pues sí, la verdad sí lo es. Mejor dicho, el "le" es el pronombre de dativo (objeto indirecto), "al movimiento de la Tierra" fungiría como un tipo de complemento de dativo. Así lo veo.
Buen día.


----------



## Pitt

autrex2811 said:


> Pues sí, la verdad sí lo es. Mejor dicho, el "le" es el pronombre de dativo (objeto indirecto), "al movimiento de la Tierra" fungiría como un tipo de complemento de dativo. Así lo veo.
> Buen día.



¡Muchas gracias por confirmarlo! 
Un saludo


----------



## autrex2811

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por confirmarlo!
> Un saludo



¡No, de qué!
¡Buen día!


----------



## Aviador

No, amigos, no. El verbo llamar es *transitivo*, no se confundan ni confundan a los otros, por favor. Están volviendo atrás en esta discusión porque esto ya quedó claro con las aportaciones anteriores.
No pensaba volver a esta discusión, pero me encontré con las últimas intervenciones y no podía dejarlo pasar.

El DRAE dice que, con el significado que aquí tratamos, _llamar_ es *transitivo* (el destacado en rojo es mío):


> *llamar.*(Del lat. clamāre).
> […]
> *5*. *tr*. Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo. _Aquí llamamos falda a lo que en Argentina llaman pollera_. _Desde aquel día llamaron don Luis a Luisito_. _Todos la llamaban orgullosa_.
> […]​


​ 
El DPD dice respecto de este verbo:


> […] el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana_; a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.[…]


Dice que "..._el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva_...". Es algo elemental que sólo el complemento directo de un verbo puede ser sujeto en una pasiva y sólo un verbo transitivo puede tener un complemento directo. _Llamar_ es *transitivo*.
Dice que "..._el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto_...". Esto sólo refuerza lo dicho antes: el verbo _llamar_ es *transitivo* y el que recibe el nombre es *complemento directo*, nunca indirecto.


----------



## S.V.

¿Por qué dice _le dije bella_, y no *_la dije bella_? Tanto _decir_ como _llamar _en latín se construían con doble acusativo, lo que en español se ve como un _complemento directo_ y una _determinación predicativa._ En esa misma categoría podrían encontrarse los verbos _nombrar_, _elegir, designar_... Y es posible diferenciarlos de otro tipo de verbos en los que, al construirse similarmente, uno de ellos designa _persona_ y el _otro cosa_, lo que en español pasó como complemento indirecto y directo, respectivamente. 

En este caso en específico,_ decir_ pasó a cumplir con la función que hoy tiene, cambiando su régimen; pero _llamar_ quizá se quedó varado entre ambos. Por alguna razón, tal vez el hablante confunde lo que _normativamente_ sería un complemento por un objeto directo. No se puede culpar al océano de leísmo, pues su uso cuasi intransitivo está presente en zonas no leístas, y a lo largo de siglos desde los orígenes mismos del español. Esta es la razón por la que no puede ser censurado, y el uso extendido que tiene hoy, en todos los registros, solo ayuda a que sea aceptado como una forma alternativa.

Como hablante nativo no leísta, hay ocasiones en las que realmente solo _suena bien_ decirlo usando el dativo, y no me refiero a las impersonales; por lo que se podría decir que sí deja en efecto de ser _transitivo_, al menos completamente.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________
P.S. Creo que no vale la pena decir que el _le_, en _se le llama_, representa verdaderamente un complemento indirecto, también.


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola a todos.

La Academia señala este uso como leísmo, por lo que significa que estamos hablando de un complemento directo y no un indirecto. Es un caso particular de un verbo transitivo en el que se puede emplear el pronombre dativo, debido a que en latín, como ya se ha dicho, se construía con doble acusativo.

En el Manual de la Nueva gramática de la lengua española se dice lo siguiente:


> *16.5.1e* Favorece la alternancia del dativo con el acusativo la presencia de un complemento predicativo del objeto directo. El uso del dativo con el verbo _llamar_ seguido de complemento predicativo predominó en la lengua clásica y se extendió a los complementos de cosa, incluso femeninos: _¡Qué diabro, a la bodega le llaman cantina acá!_ (Torres Naharro, _Tinellaria_). En el español actual (sin excluir el de América, en el que es infrecuente el leísmo), sigue siendo común el dativo en estas construcciones. No es, pues, censurable su uso en las siguientes secuencias: _Dos minutos después, dejada la estación de este nombre, se enfrenta a la Casa del Altillo, como le llaman los caminantes_ (Obligado, _Tradiciones_); _Les llaman "graffitis", señor_ (Leñero, _Noche_).


Y un pequeño fragmento referente a las impersonales con _se_.


> Las construcciones impersonales con _se_ favorecen igualmente el uso del dativo, hoy mayoritario en este contexto en el mundo hispánico. No obstante, resulta menos habitual con el femenino, salvo en México y Centroamérica. Está más restringida su extensión con nombres de cosa.



Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

«Todas las  zonas distinguidoras del caso parecen mostrar variación en el caso asignado al  objeto directo del verbo _llamar_ cuando este se presenta aumentado por un  complemento predicativo [‘prädikative Ergänzung’]. La construcción, que en latín  exigía un doble acusativo, parece haberse reinterpretado desde antiguo en  romance como una estructura transitiva con complemento predicativo obligatorio  (una especie de unidad clausal mínima), donde el primitivo objeto directo se  construye como indirecto, quizá por analogía con _decir_, que siempre exige  dativo. Esta reinterpretación, sin embargo, no se presenta hoy uniformemente en  todo el mundo hispanohablante, de modo que podemos encontrar áreas de predominio  del dativo y otras de acusativo mayoritario, aunque siempre ambos coexisten.»   [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.5]
_ Cuando nació la hija la/le llamamos María._ _ Aunque se llama María, todos la/le llamamos Marichu._
_ A los cerdos, aquí les llamamos ‘chones’._ _ No le llames bestia a tu hermano. No le llames así._ _ Al torero José Miguel Arroyo le llaman ‘Joselito’_ «La distribución de dativo al norte  peninsular y ausativo al sur parece sugerir que el dativo representa el punto de  partida de una transitivización de la construcción, en estado más o menos  avanzado según las zonas, pero no puede descartarse que la estructura haya  vacilado siempre entre el régimen directo y el indirecto, favoreciendo una  solución u otra según las áresas o incluso los hablantes. 

 Aunque la  distinción basada en las características del predicado refleje quizá la  situación de partida del español atlántico, lo cierto es que grandes áreas del  mundo hispanohablante extrapeninsular prefieren hoy _lo/la_: Canarias,  Perú, Chile o Argentina.»   [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.5]

Según este texto el uso transitivo (con complemento directo) y el uso intransitivo (con complemento indirecto) son posibles.
El uso intransitivo no es un leísmo.


----------



## autrex2811

Pitt said:


> «Todas las  zonas distinguidoras del caso parecen mostrar variación en el caso asignado al  objeto directo del verbo _llamar_ cuando este se presenta aumentado por un  complemento predicativo [‘prädikative Ergänzung’]. La construcción, que en latín  exigía un doble acusativo, parece haberse reinterpretado desde antiguo en  romance como una estructura transitiva con complemento predicativo obligatorio  (una especie de unidad clausal mínima), donde el primitivo objeto directo se  construye como indirecto, quizá por analogía con _decir_, que siempre exige  dativo. Esta reinterpretación, sin embargo, no se presenta hoy uniformemente en  todo el mundo hispanohablante, de modo que podemos encontrar áreas de predominio  del dativo y otras de acusativo mayoritario, aunque siempre ambos coexisten.»   [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.5]
> _ Cuando nació la hija la/le llamamos María._ _ Aunque se llama María, todos la/le llamamos Marichu._
> _ A los cerdos, aquí les llamamos ‘chones’._ _ No le llames bestia a tu hermano. No le llames así._ _ Al torero José Miguel Arroyo le llaman ‘Joselito’_ «La distribución de dativo al norte  peninsular y ausativo al sur parece sugerir que el dativo representa el punto de  partida de una transitivización de la construcción, en estado más o menos  avanzado según las zonas, pero no puede descartarse que la estructura haya  vacilado siempre entre el régimen directo y el indirecto, favoreciendo una  solución u otra según las áresas o incluso los hablantes.
> 
> Aunque la  distinción basada en las características del predicado refleje quizá la  situación de partida del español atlántico, lo cierto es que grandes áreas del  mundo hispanohablante extrapeninsular prefieren hoy _lo/la_: Canarias,  Perú, Chile o Argentina.»   [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.5]
> 
> Según este texto el uso transitivo (con complemento directo) y el uso intransitivo (con complemento indirecto) son posibles.



Mire, yo lo veo de la siguiente manera:

¿Cómo *se* *le* llama *al movimiento de la Tierra... / *cómo* le *llaman* al movimiento de la Tierra...*? Es un dativo, no puede ser un acusativo.
¿Cómo *lo* llaman *a él*? Es un acusativo, nada más.
¿Cómo *la* llaman *a ella*? Es un acusativo.
¿Cómo* le *llaman *a él*? Es un dativo. No puede ser en esta función un acusativo
¿Cómo *le* llaman *a ella*? Es un dativo. Igual que el de arriba.

La cuestión con este verbo es que acepta tanto el dativo como el acusativo, sin que haya significado disímil. Pero, las cosas como deben nombrarse.

Un gusto.


----------



## Pitt

autrex2811 said:


> Mire, yo lo veo de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ¿Cómo *se* *le* llama *al movimiento de la Tierra... / *cómo* le *llaman* al movimiento de la Tierra...*? Es un dativo, no puede ser un acusativo.
> ¿Cómo *lo* llaman *a él*? Es un acusativo, nada más.
> ¿Cómo *la* llaman *a ella*? Es un acusativo.
> ¿Cómo* le *llaman *a él*? Es un dativo. No puede ser en esta función un acusativo
> ¿Cómo *le* llaman *a ella*? Es un dativo. Igual que el de arriba.
> 
> La cuestión con este verbo es que acepta tanto el dativo como el acusativo, sin que haya significado disímil. Pero, las cosas como deben nombrarse.
> 
> Un gusto.



¡Gracias por tus ejemplos! En mi opinión el uso intransitivo (con dativo) no es un leísmo. ¿Es verdad?
Un saludo


----------



## autrex2811

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias por tus ejemplos! En mi opinión el uso intransitivo (con dativo) no es un leísmo. ¿Es verdad?
> Un saludo



Pues aquí yo no le veo ningún leísmo, en ningún lado. Es muy similar a "le / lo / la ayudó" --- Se le ayudó a cruzar la calle. Pero por desgracia hay quienes se empeñan en tachar de "leísta" un uso que va más allá de este concepto desatinado. Y puede, le aseguro, desatarse unas verdaderas batallas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

autrex2811 said:


> Pues aquí yo no le veo ningún leísmo, en ningún lado. Es muy similar a "le / lo / la ayudó" --- Se le ayudó a cruzar la calle.
> 
> Saludos.



El verbo _ayudar_ se comporta como _llamar_.

Ayudo a la madre > La ayudo (uso transitivo).
Le ayudo a la madre > Le ayudo (uso intransitivo).

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## autrex2811

Pitt said:


> El verbo _ayudar_ se comporta como _llamar_.
> 
> Ayudo a la madre > La ayudo (uso transitivo).
> Le ayudo a la madre > Le ayudo (uso intransitivo).
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?



Sin más ni más. ¡Perfectísimas las dos! Los sabe usted emplear con todas las de la ley. No debería preocuparse tanto por las reglas gramaticales. La / le ayudo a cruzar la calle, las dos son posibles, pero:

Le ayudo a cruzar la calle a la madre.
La ayudo a cruzar la calle, a la madre (especifico que se trata en exclusividad de ella; siempre deberá ir con la coma y se puede omitir sin ningún problema)
Le llamé a tu primo
Lo llamé*,* a tu primo (especifico que fue él al único al que llamara, siempre separado con la coma y se puede omitir sin ningún problema)


----------



## Pitt

autrex2811 said:


> Sin más ni más. ¡Perfectísimas las dos!



¡Todo está clarol Un saludo


----------



## autrex2811

Pitt said:


> ¡Todo está clarol Un saludo



Un placer.


----------

